# Marsupium backpacks help?



## brittonpoint

Dad bought a Marsupium backpack at the expo couple years. He offered to let me use his "new" pack on last weeks muzzy hunt. On the first load of boned out me the p.o.s. backpack snapped in half and I can't find a phone number to contact about if they will warranty the pack any ideas?


----------



## Grandpa D

Try this.
http://www.bowsite.com/bowsite/contact/


----------

